
Show HN: Solving PDEs on graphs with message passing of torch_geometric - amitoz_azad
https://devpost.com/software/gdfgddfd
======
amitoz_azad
My PyTorch hackathon submission. Basically I am showing that how PDEs on
graphs can be solved with Message Passing class of torch_geometric and created
a tool torch_pdegraph to facilitate this. I work in the field of PDEs on
graphs and I realized that Message passagin equation (the way of forward
convolution) on graphs
([https://arxiv.org/pdf/1704.01212.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1704.01212.pdf))
can also be used to solve some PDEs on graphs.

